# ISO high calorie, low protein cookie recipes



## Weezel (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm looking for some high calorie, low protein cookie recipes for alzheimer's residents who wander and consume calories because they're always on the go. Cookies/bars/brownies are hand held and delicious + they don't spill.


----------

